# Re-Introduction



## MamaStrong (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey Everyone! It's been since May of this year that I've been online here. I joined nearly a year ago but life got in the way and I haven't been able to be as active as I want to. 

But, I'm back now! I've finished my third NaNoWriMo novel and completed the 2nd draft of one of my earlier pieces. 2016 is the year in which I pray I'll be able to publish. Not sure if anyone remembers me but, when I first joined I was still grieving the death of my mom, had a new baby and everything. Now I'm finally through the grieving stages, and my "baby" is now a walking, hitting (ugh!), 15 month old. Our daughter turned 5 since the last time I was on and we've recently adopted a dog, named Chase.  

I look forward to diving back into the forums and being an active member again. 

You can call me Sarah


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi, Sarah. Welcome back. We missed you


----------



## PiP (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Sarah, great to have you back! 

I'm impressed that despite everything you completed another NaWriMo... One was enough for me! 

Good luck with your publishing plans this year. If you ever need inspiration, why not check out the  Published Author Interviews . All these folks are WF members  Your name could be there one day...


----------



## Tulip (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Sarah, 

Welcome back! I'm new here so just getting to know the ropes.


----------



## Blade (Dec 16, 2015)

:hi:Welcome back to the forums Sarah.

I do remember you as one of those members that had so much else going you had to wonder how they had time to post at all.:cookie: I glad you have gotten things sorted out and i do hope you will have some time available to participate.:thumbl:

I think you pretty well know the ropes but if you have any questions do not hesitate to ask.:eagerness: Good luck with your writing endeavours as well.


----------



## Hairball (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi! I didn't know you, but I am so glad you are back with us!

I do look forward to getting to know you. I'm the crazy cat lady. Don't mind the fleas; they'll be gone shortly. I just got off a 7-day temporary ban with 257 infractions about those, and I'm fogging them out.

By the way, don't breathe for the next three hours in here. These mods and admins are brutal about making me fix my mess. I'm sending my Mafia knee-breakers, Bruno and Vinnie, to their homes for a "chat."

And if you believe that....LOL!

Welcome back!


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 17, 2015)

Welcome back! You've been missed.


----------



## Aquilo (Dec 17, 2015)

Sounds as though you have your hands full!!! Welcome back.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 17, 2015)

Welcome back! :encouragement:


----------



## paryno (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi Sarah! Welcome back! Can't wait to read some of your work. Hope you have a great time in the forums, try to stick around this time. It's worth it!


----------



## escorial (Jan 1, 2016)

View attachment 11122


----------

